# Tundra, what year to look at?



## Idaboui (Nov 24, 2008)

Unfortunately I just wrecked up my 2000 Tundra. I was looking into getting a snoway plow for it, but some people questioned if the front end was strong enought for a plow. Dosen't matter anymore I took care of that problem.

I want to get a small plow truck to do my rental properties and a few driveways to make a couple extra bucks. I believe Toyota beefed up the front end of the Tundra's but I do not know what year. I wish I could afford an 07 or 08 but don't see that happening.

What year should I be looking at? I know the first question is what do I want to spend. Well, not sure. Ins Co is cutting me a check for $10,000 and I would like to finance as little as possible after that.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

